# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των Αντικυθήρων [Historic photos of Antikythira]

## Nicholas Peppas

I am starting this new thread about *Antikythira* as there has been renewed interest in the last 50 years...

When I was growing up in the 1950s and 1960s, Antikythira was sparsely populated. I do not recall any "regular" ship stopping there. For example, I do not recall the east Peloponissos subsidized route to east Lakonia and Kythira including also Antikythira (I am sure that _Ellinis_ will check all this). But in the late 1970s there were the first efforts with a run going to Kythira, Antikythira and then Kastelli...

Here is a nice photo of _Potamos_, the main port, from around 1990

Potamos Antokythiron.jpg

*Antikythira* with the unfortunate *Ionion* at the pier, in the late 1980s

Antikythira2.jpg

*Antikythira* The main Potamos pier (1989)

Antikythira.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Δεν υπάρχει γωνιά της Ελλάδας που να μη μας έχεις δείξει!! Καταπληκτική δουλειά!!! :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

> When I was growing up in the 1950s and 1960s, Antikythira was sparsely populated. I do not recall any "regular" ship stopping there. For example, I do not recall the east Peloponissos subsidized route to east Lakonia and Kythira including also Antikythira (I am sure that _Ellinis_ will check all this). But in the late 1970s there were the first efforts with a run going to Kythira, Antikythira and then Kastelli...


Νικόλα, συμφωνώ οτι για πάρα πολλά χρόνια δεν υπήρχε τακτική σύνδεση με μεγάλα καράβια μέχρι που εμφανίστηκε το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.
Ωστόσο τα Αντικύθηρα τα επισκέπτονταν τη δεκαετία του 20 τα καραβάκια της Ατμοπλοϊας Λυκούρη. Το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. Να και το τεκμήριο (απο διαφορετικούς μήνες του 1925):
1925 12.jpg

Το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. (περισσότερα εδώ) το συναντήσαμε ως ΜΗΛΟΣ εδώ. Ήταν απο τα καραβάκια που μετέφεραν εκτοπισμένους στην Παλαιστίνη.

Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τα "λιμάνια" Πλύτρα, Εληά να και ο σχετικός χάρτης
lakonia1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, συμφωνώ οτι για πάρα πολλά χρόνια δεν υπήρχε τακτική σύνδεση με μεγάλα καράβια μέχρι που εμφανίστηκε το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.
> Ωστόσο τα Αντικύθηρα τα επισκέπτονταν τη δεκαετία του 20 τα καραβάκια της Ατμοπλοϊας Λυκούρη. Το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. Να και το τεκμήριο (απο διαφορετικούς μήνες του 1925):
> 1925 12.jpg
> 
> Το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. (περισσότερα εδώ) το συναντήσαμε ως ΜΗΛΟΣ εδώ. Ήταν απο τα καραβάκια που μετέφεραν εκτοπισμένους στην Παλαιστίνη.
> 
> Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τα "λιμάνια" Πλύτρα, Εληά να και ο σχετικός χάρτης
> lakonia1.jpg


I THANK YOU (!!!!) for this wonderful piece of information that I did not know at all.




> Το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. (περισσότερα εδώ) το συναντήσαμε ως ΜΗΛΟΣ εδώ. Ήταν απο τα καραβάκια που μετέφεραν εκτοπισμένους στην Παλαιστίνη.


Ari, we open to write special thread for *Milos*. I am sure you know the story... Built in 1878 as *Vine*, then *Argolis* of Panhellinion in 1882, then *Maria L* of Lykouris in 1925, then _Canisbay_ and *Milos* (also under Lykouris??) in 1941, then under Palestinian Lloyd as *Atzila* in 1941




> Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τα "λιμάνια" Πλύτρα, Εληά να και ο σχετικός χάρτης


Both of them are still there, _Elia_ now also _Elaea_ in our maps (the port of _Molaoi_) and _Plytra_ serving the central western Epidauros Limera. Plytra has 167 inhabitants now. My generation knows this whole area as _Demos Asopou_ because of the ancient city of Asopos.
Plytra.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Πριν μερικά χρόνια το 2003, με το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, πρώην ΑΝΕΜΟΣ πέρασα από το νησί. Σαν πανηγύρι από τους ντόπιους που είχαν ανάψει όλα τα φώτα περιμένοντας το. Με πολύ δύσκολες μανούβρες και πλευρικούς προβολείς έδεσε στο ας το πούμε λιμανάκι που από ότι είδα δεν άλλαξε καθόλου.Πολί δεός μία στραβοτιμονιά κι είμασταν στα βράχια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS το μαιο του 2008 στα αντικυθηρα

IMG_7265.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> EXPRESS PEGASUS το μαιο του 2008 στα αντικυθηρα
> 
> IMG_7265.JPG


How nice! What a nice little port....  Very protected... 

N

----------


## Ellinis

Σκέψου όμως οτι το καράβι γυρνάει 180 μοίρες μέσα στο λιμανάκι, με τα αβαθή και τα βράχια σε απόσταση αναπνοής! 
Κάποιες φορές όταν έπιανε το δυσκίνητο ΚΑΝΤΙΑ νομίζω πως το έβαζαν κάνοντας ανάποδα απ'έξω από τον κολπίσκο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα αυτο γινοταν καποιες φορες.

----------


## Tsikalos

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να διαλέξουν πλοίο για τη γραμμή θα πρέπει να λάβουν αυτήν την παράμετρο για τη στροφή. ΔΕΟΣ σε πιάνει αν είσαι επιβάτης και νύχτα πάντως.

----------

